# New CD Album on Tolkien with Steve Hackett (GENESIS!) and others...



## Balrog68 (Mar 22, 2010)

A new Album on Tolkien will be ready for April :



"The Book of Bilbo and Gandalf" 
Visions from Tolkien's world.

With: Steve Hackett, John Hackett, Pär Lindh and Marco Lo Muscio 

Video Promo: [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvgFGmSRNwQ[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]
[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] Track List:

"The Book of Bilbo and Gandalf" (Total time: 73.40)

1 Pär Lindh: The Fellowship on entering the magic forest of Lothlorien (Multistrumental)

2 Marco Lo Muscio: Galadriel - Elf Song (solo Piano)

3 Marco Lo Muscio: Dark and Light - The Book of Gandalf (solo Piano)

4 Steve Hackett: Galadriel (solo Guitar)

Marco Lo Muscio: Medieval Melodies: (solo Piano)
5 n.1 Théoden's Meditation 
6 n.2 The Knights of Rohan

7 John Hackett: Thoughts turn Homeward (Flute and Piano)

8 Marco Lo Muscio: The Hobbit Book - Bilbo and Gandalf (solo Piano)

9 Marco Lo Muscio: Visions from Minas Tirith - The White Tree (Pipe Organ and Flute)
[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]http://www.drycastle.com/index.php?azione=dettaglio&id=150[/FONT][/FONT]


----------

